# Partnership Visa



## Bri&John

Kia Ora!

So just looking for some help really!

Im a NZ citizen in the UK and sponsoring my boyfriend of 3 years (living together 2.5). We have both had police checks and he has had his medical. We are just now collating evidence. We have joint bills, statements from friends and family, pictures etc.

Does anyone know of any other 'evidence' needed or any helps/tips with this application?

We will be submitting it in London, this week! However I have to go back to NZ 1st Feb as I'm starting Uni! John will be staying here till visa is granted and some extra ££ saved! Do you think this will effect application?

Any helps would be so so appreciated!

Regards!


----------



## topcat83

Bri&John said:


> Kia Ora!
> 
> So just looking for some help really!
> 
> Im a NZ citizen in the UK and sponsoring my boyfriend of 3 years (living together 2.5). We have both had police checks and he has had his medical. We are just now collating evidence. We have joint bills, statements from friends and family, pictures etc.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other 'evidence' needed or any helps/tips with this application?
> 
> We will be submitting it in London, this week! However I have to go back to NZ 1st Feb as I'm starting Uni! John will be staying here till visa is granted and some extra ££ saved! Do you think this will effect application?
> 
> Any helps would be so so appreciated!
> 
> Regards!


Have you been on holiday together, and do you have the bills from the holidays? We used these.


----------



## Bri&John

Hi Topcat83,

Yeah, we have been on several holidays, the main one a month in Oz/Nz last year. I have all ticket stubs/photos etc in a scrapbook I made. Do you think they would accept that?? Obviously I would want it returned..

How long did your application take?

Regards


----------



## NZCowboy

Bri&John said:


> Kia Ora!
> 
> So just looking for some help really!
> 
> Im a NZ citizen in the UK and sponsoring my boyfriend of 3 years (living together 2.5). We have both had police checks and he has had his medical. We are just now collating evidence. We have joint bills, statements from friends and family, pictures etc.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other 'evidence' needed or any helps/tips with this application?
> 
> We will be submitting it in London, this week! However I have to go back to NZ 1st Feb as I'm starting Uni! John will be staying here till visa is granted and some extra ££ saved! Do you think this will effect application?
> 
> Any helps would be so so appreciated!
> 
> Regards!


The scapbook of your joint holiday to OZ would be great, as you can tie it in with photos of you bath on the trip, photocopies probably would be fine, they will ask if they require orginals or verified copies.

Extra Evidence.
Joint Invitations - wedding invitations are good, shows people see you as a couple, they have a date and people quite often keep them.
Joint memberships - have you joined the gym as a couple?

I wouldn't worry to much about you coming back to NZ for Uni and your partner staying you can use it to your advantage, send the savings to NZ, to show you partner remained behind to help support your studies, set up joint bank accounts.

Separtation isn't a big problem as long as you explain it, my wife was an international flight attendant, she carried on working after we were married.


----------



## topcat83

Bri&John said:


> Hi Topcat83,
> 
> Yeah, we have been on several holidays, the main one a month in Oz/Nz last year. I have all ticket stubs/photos etc in a scrapbook I made. Do you think they would accept that?? Obviously I would want it returned..
> 
> How long did your application take?
> 
> Regards


It ended up being quicker than we anticipated - about 8 months from the EOI submission to getting the final PR approval. And we tried to slow it down as I wanted to get my Mum used to the idea slowly!

You have a year to come over for at least a visit from the point the PR visa is placed in your passport.


----------



## NZCowboy

Bri&John,
On thing to be careful about, is once you place your application for residency your partner can't come and visit you in New Zealand. He can come and stay in NZ but if he exits NZ his application will be removed. My wife couldn't fly to NZ as part of her work as a Flight Attendant, while her application was being processed, otherwise when she exited NZ her application would be auotmatically removed, and we would have to start all over again!!!
My wifes application was complicated, it took 20 months, as we had to get approval from the Minister of Immigration, but usually they take 6-9months.


----------



## Bri&John

Thanks everyone for your help.

Just anoter question;
*What is the best way to supply all the information/evidence. I have read that they do not like things in plastic wallets? Shall I put all the evidence in a ring binder labelled month-month or just what type of evidence ie; joint account etc...
I was thinking of creating a diary like folder. So every month of our relationship. So ie; Oct 2009 - joint bills, joint account, holiday tickets and photos of that holiday etc?
*The other thing is, my mother re-married when I was 7, so I have a step dad, whom we have put his details on the application. My bio dad has had a girlfriend of 2 years, but I've met her once - do I need to put her name on? Even though I don't know her birthday!!

Thanks guys!! All soo helpful!!


----------



## FrancisJames

topcat83 said:


> It ended up being quicker than we anticipated - about 8 months from the EOI submission to getting the final PR approval. And we tried to slow it down as I wanted to get my Mum used to the idea slowly!
> 
> You have a year to come over for at least a visit from the point the PR visa is placed in your passport.


Yes but you were married weren't you? You said you got married in Australia, was that before you emigrated to New Zealand or after?

It's going to be a LOT harder for Bri&John proving a enduring and lasting de-facto relationship when they've only been living together for 2.5 years and will shortly be living in separate countries.

Bri&John.
Wouldn't it be far more sensible to stay living together until he's got the visa in his passport and then for both of you to move to NZ together? How awful would it be if you moved back to NZ and then found he couldn't get a visa because you're not living together!


----------



## NZCowboy

FrancisJames said:


> Yes but you were married weren't you? You said you got married in Australia, was that before you emigrated to New Zealand or after?
> 
> It's going to be a LOT harder for Bri&John proving a enduring and lasting de-facto relationship when they've only been living together for 2.5 years and will shortly be living in separate countries.
> 
> Bri&John.
> Wouldn't it be far more sensible to stay living together until he's got the visa in his passport and then for both of you to move to NZ together? How awful would it be if you moved back to NZ and then found he couldn't get a visa because you're not living together!


Francis
I'm guessing that Bri&John are in a similar position to that of some of my friends have experienced, they may not have a choice but to live in separte countries, Due to that Bri can no longer say in the UK as her UK visa is due to expire, and John only able to come NZ on a visitors visa and unable to work here.
If this is the case you need to explain this to Immigration NZ, and say that as John has a job in the UK, it is better for him to continue working and saving until visas are worked out.


----------



## Yvonne.72

You're starting Uni soon aren't you Bri&john and working to a very definite deadline.

I agree with NZCowboy, that's the best you can hope for under the circumstances. I"m sure they'll see the logic.


----------



## Siouxzee

Hi NZCowboy
Just want to confirm I am understanding this right 
We have been invited to apply for the skilled migrant visa which allows you permanent residence. Once we have all the required documentation and submit during that time they take to process we cannot come over for a few weeks for job interviews or anything?
I am a bit confused because I read elsewhere or people getting a temporary visa while they waited for PR, or is it if we do choose to come then, we just cant leave until it is granted?


----------



## NZCowboy

Siouxzee said:


> Hi NZCowboy
> Just want to confirm I am understanding this right
> We have been invited to apply for the skilled migrant visa which allows you permanent residence. Once we have all the required documentation and submit during that time they take to process we cannot come over for a few weeks for job interviews or anything?
> I am a bit confused because I read elsewhere or people getting a temporary visa while they waited for PR, or is it if we do choose to come then, we just cant leave until it is granted?


When I did my wifes application over 6 years ago, you can visit and stay in NZ until your application is processed (they issue a tempory visa), but while it is being processed you couldn't exit the country, as your application was automaticaly removed from the system. As my wife was a Flight Attendant based overseas she could not be rostered on flights to NZ, during the time the application was being processed. For nearly 20months I had to travel out of the country to met my wife
Check with NZ Immigration to see whether this has changed, with the last lot of changes to the Immigration Act.


----------



## eastendoflondon

Hi All,

Following on from the partnership visa question does anyone know at what point a partner of a NZ citizen can apply for permanent residency?
I know a partner of a NZ citizen can apply for permanent residence straight away if they have been together for 5 years + however we have only been together since 2008.
We are looking to emigrate at the end of 2012.At that stage we have been together for 4 years so i can only apply for the partnership visa.I think(not sure)that you haveto have stayed in NZ for 2 years before applying for permanent residence.

Can anyone clarify?


----------

